# HCSC- SO CAL June 19th!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I know this was mentioned in a few threads but here is the link to the premium!

I would love if we could have a havanese forum get together that weekend as well!

http://www.jbradshaw.com/954/pl.PDF


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You know I'll be there!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Me too! Thanks for all the info Amanda. 
Carole
xxoox

on edit: It looks like a one day only on a Thurs?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This is about a 5-6 hour drive for me. I would consider it. How many will be there. Are you bringing dogs?


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

amanda, thanks for the info, looking forward (again) to meeting you and leslie!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Cheryl, I hope you can come. I don't know about the dogs??
Carole
xxoox


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*HCSC*

Here is the ad for this event:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*more from HCSC*

Isn't it time for a visit to Southern California with your Havanese?

Here's the value proposition ---

You'd like a day or two at the beach in California;

You'd like to spend a wonderful day with other Havanese owners;

You'd like points for your Havanese or a Rally or Obedience leg;

Here's the solution!!!

The Second Independent Specialty of the Havanese Club of Southern California--the ONLY independently-licensed Havanese club!!!

Thursday, June 19th 2008

But ... ENTRIES CLOSE ON JUNE 4 (enter at www.jbradshaw.com) so DON'T MISS OUT!!!!!

You will have marvelous weather, wonderful food, beautiful ribbons and trophies, lovely baskets of goodies, good companionship, great judges, a breeder forum and dinner under the stars at one of the nicest show venues in the US. We're offering Rally, Obedience, Junior Showmanship, too!! And we'll have Sweepstakes!!!!

Canine Good Citizen testing will be available, as well.

There are two All-Breed shows and a Toy Group show on following days at the same venue, so there will be four days of shows in one easy trip!!

Please join us for a wonderful day!! Easy airport access at Long Beach Airport, Los Angeles International Airport or John Wayne Airport.

We hope that you and your lovely Havs will join us!!!

For more info contact [email protected]

__._,_.___


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Very tempting... Are dogs that are not being shown allowed at the show?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Long Coats*

Mine used to be in Long Coats and no one said a word. I just walked in like I belonged. Only problem is fleas! There are so many dogs, mine always get fleas at those shows. I think that HCSC is having a meeting too so of course other dogs are allowed. I'll look it up.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Next HCSC meeting*

Upcoming club meetings:

The next meeting of the Havanese Club of Southern California will be held on

Saturday, June 7, 2008 11 a.m.

The meeting will be held in Welch Hall at Cal State Dominguez Hills in Room C-303, which is on the third floor, near the elevator.
(No dogs allowed at this meeting.)

The primary focus of this meeting will be to review the details of the June 19 show in Long beach.

Directions:

California State University, Dominguez Hills
1000 E. Victoria Street
Carson, California 90747

Note: Daily parking permits cost $2.50. Parking permit dispensers are located at various points in the parking lot.

From the Los Angeles Civic Center: 
110 South - Follow the Harbor Freeway (110) to the Artesia Freeway (91) east to Avalon Blvd. Take Avalon Blvd. south to Victoria Street, turn left. The entrance to campus is a right turn at Tamcliff Avenue.

From Santa Monica: 
10 East - Follow the Santa Monica Freeway (10) east to the San Diego Freeway (405) south toward Long Beach. Exit at the Vermont Avenue off-ramp. Turn left (east) at the end of the off-ramp onto 190th Street. Follow 190th Street east for approximately two miles to the campus (190th Street becomes Victoria Street). The campus entrance is a right turn at Tamcliff Avenue, the second traffic signal past Avalon Blvd.

From San Bernardino: 
10 West - Follow the San Gabriel Freeway (605) south. Take the Artesia Freeway (91) west toward Redondo Beach. Take the Central Avenue exit and turn left; turn right onto Victoria Street. The campus entrance is a left turn at Tamcliff Avenue, a traffic signal.

From San Fernando Valley: 
405 South/101 East - Follow the San Diego Freeway (405) south toward Long Beach. Exit on the Vermont Avenue off-ramp. Turn left (east) at the end of the off-ramp onto 190th Street. Follow 190th Street east for approximately two miles to the campus (190th Street becomes Victoria Street) The campus entrance is a right turn at Tamcliff Avenue, the second traffic signal past Avalon Blvd.

From Anaheim: 
5 North - Follow the Santa Ana Freeway (5) North to the Artesia Freeway (91) west toward Redondo Beach. Take the Central Avenue exit and turn left; turn right onto Victoria Street. The campus entrance is a left turn at Tamcliff Avenue, a traffic signal.

From San Diego: 
405 North - Follow the San Diego Freeway (405) north toward Los Angeles to Avalon Blvd. (north) off-ramp. Take Avalon Blvd. north (right) to Victoria Street. Turn right (east) onto Victoria Street. The entrance to campus is a right turn at the next traffic signal, Tamcliff Avenue.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Diane - different shows are more strict than others. Some say no unentered dogs, others restrict to over 6 months of age. Many people bring their dogs in a stroller or carrier ringside and then outside will let them walk on leash.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updated information on get-together plans at this show? We are coming to Los Angeles on June 17. If we have time, we would love to come see part of the show and meet everyone.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Anybody know any details about get-togethers at the show? Anyone know for sure if dogs not being shown are allowed at the show?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

For more info contact [email protected]


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

dschles said:


> Anybody know any details about get-togethers at the show? Anyone know for sure if dogs not being shown are allowed at the show?


Diane, I have heard that dogs are allowed but I'm NOT positive. It doesn't look like anything is planned as far as get togethers.......at least I don't know of any. If anyone does I hope they will post info soon. From what I can see the main attractions are 11 AM and 1 PM on Thurs. PLEASE, someone correct me if I am wrong!!!
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I can't commit to doing anything after as I will have Dasher man with me but here is the judging schedule for anyone looking http://jbradshaw.com/954/judgeprg.htm I think I will take the stroller just in case though


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Brooklyn will be showing in Jr's for the very first time! (with the Hava-brat Heidi!!) She will be the first one in the ring at 1pm~ Then I am showing Heidi in the regular classes too~
We can't wait to see everyone!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie- how great that she is making her debut too!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Hava Brat Heidi!! Yay!! I cant wait to see pictures from this event. I didnt realize there was a special, how exciting! Good luck to all forum members showing!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Is everyone staying for the dinner?
I know reservations have to be in today~~~ just wondering if I would be the only one there!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Updated Info for everyone!*

Hi to all,

Here's the schedule for Thursday. We look forward to seeing you in Long Beach!
Guests are welcome, and please bring your Havs. Bring leads and water for your dogs and whatever it takes to keep them comfortable. It may be a bit warm toward the end of the day, although Accuweather seems to say we should be in the high 70s with sunshine for most of the day. There are shaded areas for observing the judging, and there are shaded grooming areas, too. There will be folding chairs available, but you may wish to bring some just in case.
It should be a great day with balmy weather and plenty of sun. We have a good entry and we're very pleased to have one Obedience entry and six Rally entries and TWO Juniors!!
For those that are driving (in LA that would be everyone) unloading and parking information is at the end of this post.
Schedule of events:

8 a.m.
Obedience and Rally Judging

Mr. William Iwamoto

9:45 a.m.
CGC Testing Starts (will run throughout the day)

10: 15 a.m.
Parade of Title Holders & Parade of Champions

11:00 a.m.
Sweepstakes Judging

Mr. John Shoemaker

12 Noon
Lunch

1:00 p.m.
Junior Showmanship Judging

Conformation Judging

Ms. Sandra Goose Allen

3:00 p.m.
Breeder Forum

4:30 p.m.
Cash Bar

5:00 p.m.
Raffle Drawing

6:00 p.m.
Dinner Under the Stars with

live music

Driving, Unloading and Parking:
Exit the 405 Freeway at Palo Verde Avenue. Head south to Atherton.
For unloading, turn right on Atherton and left into the first parking area (there are two driveways into the lot, either one works). Proceed toward the white tents until you come to the Unloading area. There will be golf carts with trailers to help get your dogs and belongings to Ring Five. You can park in Unloading for 20 minutes, then please move your car to the parking ramp or to the back of the parking lot.
In the alternative you could head directly on Palo Verde Avenue to Day of Show Parking, which will take you to the parking structure. This will be easier for those that aren't showing, perhaps. It is not a long walk to Ring Five.
Parking on the campus is $3 and you need to purchase a ticket


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Delilah's breeder Beth Obrecht will be there from Canada with 2 half sisters of Delilah. Rockhurst's Twinkletoes, and Rockhurst's Oh La La. If you see her, stop and say hi. She is really nice. Tell her "Sam & Delilah" sent you.

Good luck everyone and Hav lots of fun!!!! Don't forget your cameras!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Any news or pictures from the Show yet???????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie,
Is the handler Pam? I swear they are twins to Sam and Delilah! Last night Vallee won the breed and went on to take a group 3. We stayed and cheered for her and she looked amazing. It is really hot. Over 100 down there but at least the toys are off in a field with shade. But going into the big area of the show is really warm.

Dash is doing better in the ring and yesterday he didnt want to run and bark for the first time <BG>. We haven't won yet though and have been told he is too skinny. We know that but he loves life and just burns everything off. I think his favorite thing has been playing with Heidi after the specialty! He really loves being in the ring though and everyone seems to love him. We are both learning together and there have been a lot of people helping me and giving me words of encouragement and advice!

<---- However, I will wait for someone on the forum to make their announcement on their new title!!!

Amanda

P.S. I have pics but will have to upload them probably tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda - thanks for letting us know how Vallee did :whoo: Love to hear that she placed in the group ring. As for Mr. Dasher - just as long as you are having fun, that's what's important. He'll get the weight on with a few extra treats.

And I'm dying to hear about someone's new title. Who can it be?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, Amanda, I get the hint! :biggrin1: Here you go...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tori earned her CGC!! Congratulatioins Tori and Leslie. Are you going for therapy dog certification as well Leslie?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:whoo: Yeah Tori and Leslie!!! :whoo:

I have to tell you how this was done. Leslie asks me so what is the CGC testing. I told her to go ask for a pamphlet. She walks over and says well I am just going to try it. She had never even read what the stations were <BG> Just goes to show you how well she has little Tori trained!!!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

That makes it even more exciting. She's a natural good citizen and Leslie didn't even have to pay for prep classes. Way to go Leslie!!
If it weren't for the "leave it" command I'll bet McKenna could pass. She does a sit, down and stay like nobody's business and I can walk away from her in a down/stay and even go into another room and she'll hold her stay. 
She'd never do a "leave it" though if there was a sandwich on the ground like there was at Gryff's test.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Tori earned her CGC!! Congratulatioins Tori and Leslie. Are you going for therapy dog certification as well Leslie?


I'd like to, Susan. I guess I need to find a class so I can at least know what all she needs to know to pass it. However, perhaps we could pass it the same way we passed the CGC? ound:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

eace:Congratulations Tori and Leslie!!!!!!!:first:

eace:Congratulations to Vallee too!!!!! :first:

Yes Pam is Beth's handler, Gina (Rockhurst's Oh La La) and Delilah are only 2 weeks apart and have the same Dad. But they do look like twins.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Ok, Amanda, I get the hint! :biggrin1: Here you go...


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:tea:Way to go Leslie and Tori!!!:cheer2:
Cute, cute, cute picture!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:whoo: CONGRATS TORI & LESLIE! :whoo:

That's fantastic - and she just walked in and did it...that says a lot about your training and her temperament.

Ahem...pictures of the day? hoto:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> :whoo: CONGRATS TORI & LESLIE! :whoo:
> 
> That's fantastic - and she just walked in and did it...that says a lot about your training and her temperament.
> 
> * Ahem...pictures of the day?* hoto:


Wanda, Amanda will post either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Ok, Amanda, I get the hint! :biggrin1: Here you go...


Bandit's babies are growing up!!! We're so proud of you Leslie and Tori!!! :hug::hug::hug:
I saw that Vallee got a group 3. What's going on with the judges??? Why hasn't that beauty gotten a BIS yet!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> :whoo: CONGRATS TORI & LESLIE! :whoo:
> 
> That's fantastic - and she just walked in and did it...that says a lot about your training and her temperament.
> 
> Ahem...pictures of the day? hoto:


Leslie and Tori are amazing to watch together. I swear they can understand and talk to each other in their own language.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> :whoo: Yeah Tori and Leslie!!! :whoo:
> 
> I have to tell you how this was done. Leslie asks me so what is the CGC testing. I told her to go ask for a pamphlet. She walks over and says well I am just going to try it. She had never even read what the stations were <BG> Just goes to show you how well she has little Tori trained!!!
> 
> Amanda


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2: Way to go Tori and Leslie! :cheer2::cheer2: That is simply amazing. I had no idea that you two were so talented. Fantastic.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> :whoo: Yeah Tori and Leslie!!! :whoo:
> 
> I have to tell you how this was done. Leslie asks me so what is the CGC testing. I told her to go ask for a pamphlet. She walks over and says well I am just going to try it. She had never even read what the stations were <BG> Just goes to show you how well she has little Tori trained!!!


LMAO! Only you, Leslie - only you! I love it! Congratulations!

Debbie, you may have already heard, but Gina (Rockhurst's Oh LaLa) won Reserve Winners Bitch at the Specialty! Congratulations to her and Beth!

Kathy, congratulations to you and Vallee for her win & placement yesterday. Fabulous!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Vallee took the breed again today. Fabulous! Congratulations, Kathy!


----------



## Miss Kaya (May 28, 2008)

I wish I could be there.  You all can come to Alaska :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow Leslie, I am so impressed!!!! Congrats to you and good citizen Tori! :cheer2:

And Congrats to all the other winners this weekend! Sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*Wow---*

Super impressed..Congratulations

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie also won the bred by class with Heidi today  I have to say she is one of Dasher's favorite Havanese. They played so much together- I have some videos to upload!

While Dasher is still learning some ring manners and I am learning how to show him... some little girl felt a little left out today. I was sitting there watching the rest of the show waiting for the specials to come out and over the PA system there was a loose maltese running around. Well my maltese was in her stroller so I jumped up and went running sure enough Belle got out of her stroller in about 3 minutes and was running around. Thank goodness Dash and Dora are good enough kids to know you don't go looking for mom and stayed in the stroller!!! 

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Way to go Katie and Heidi. And tell that Isabelle that she needs to stay put when mommy is busy...LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

WOW! That is VERY Impressive Leslie and Tori!:cheer2::whoo::clap2:

I should send Quince to your house for awhile-----lane:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2: Congrats to all the winners! :cheer2:

Soon Amanda it'll be you I'm sure---:thumb:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Katie also won the bred by class with Heidi today  I have to say she is one of Dasher's favorite Havanese. They played so much together- I have some videos to upload!
> 
> While Dasher is still learning some ring manners and I am learning how to show him... some little girl felt a little left out today. I was sitting there watching the rest of the show waiting for the specials to come out and over the PA system there was a loose maltese running around. Well my maltese was in her stroller so I jumped up and went running sure enough Belle got out of her stroller in about 3 minutes and was running around. Thank goodness Dash and Dora are good enough kids to know you don't go looking for mom and stayed in the stroller!!!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda,
From what I have heard, you and Dasher are doing great in the ring. In fact, it seems that Dasher is trying to let the judges know he should be in the FRONT of the line by barking at them and being extra nice to them. ound: Before you know it, you both will be coming home with the winning ribbon, but in my book, you are both BIG winners already.

Belle is an amazing little girl, she knows how to unzip a stroller. Thank goodness you got her back a.o.k and that Dora and Dasher stayed put in the stroller. They wanted to make sure they got a special treat tonight, while Belle won't. <grin>

Katie, congrats on Heidi's first in her class. She is special for sure. Sure wish I could have been there with you all, but summer school transportation took priority. :frusty:

Thank you everyone for the congrats on Vallee's win's. Tom (my wonderful hubby), David (Vallee's handler) and I are very pleased with her successes in the ring.

It sounds like the S. California club specialty was a huge success. The goody bags alone I heard were wonderful!!! Congrats to all the winners. There are a lot of wonderful Havanese showing in the ring now.

Kathy


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

All of you sound like you are having lots of fun down there. I am on puppy watch and wish I were sharing the time with you guys. Leslie & Tori what a great team you make. Kathy Congratulations to you and Vallee. Amanda relax and take a deep breath before you go into the ring, put a smile on your face and let Dasher enjoy himself-with limitations of course, his time will come and if you enjoy the experience he will also. I look forward to those great pictures you take and Thank you guys for the update.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations to all.

Leslie - I'll be shipping both Cody and Tess to you. Could you and Tori please teach them how they're supposed to act?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here are some pics, it is going to take me a while to do some videos and play catch up with them all. Dasher & Tori surfing while in Long Beach. There is a pic of Scout getting some fun with Dash (Ryan that one is for you!) Then a pic of Katie & Heidi, Leslie & Tori, Me & Dash at the dinner after party!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh and where I messed up with Dasher. This is why he runs around the ring so fast and barking. He watched this gorgeous BC and thinks he is one of them  They do look quite a like!

We are having a lot of fun at this point but I have a lot of learning to do. Dash a little too much fun! I just can't wait to get this boy into the performance rings too. He just loves everything and is so enthusiastic!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners! It sounds like you all had a lot of fun!!! 
I'm amazed at Leslie & Tori's big achievement!!! Congratulations!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The pictures are great Amanda. Hang in there, Dasher will get the hang of the ring.....and so will you


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I think we are getting the fun part down as you can see from the video. Dasher adored playing with Heidi! You can also probably see from his full day why I can't get the little energy ball to gain much weight  We are having a great time and I can't imagine not having this time without this little boy, I adore him!






I will work on a show video too- just gotta get the DH to put up some pics too!

Amanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

We had SUCH a fun time in Long Beach!
I wish you all could have been there!!!
Here are a few pics for starters.
First off is Brooklyn's very first time in Jr. Handling. She did an awesome job and got a ribbon almost bigger than she is! She and Heidi made a great team!eace:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Next is Dasher rockin' (and barkin') the ring!!:biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

A few of Dasher and his girlfriend Tori~
And "I'm to sexy for my table"


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

And last but not least.....
My "Long Beach Babe"


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have tons more pics, but I am exhausted and will have to go thru them maybe tomorrow. There were some absolutely beautiful dogs there!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Congrats to all the awesome winning dogs. I am so impressed! Congrats to Tori and Leslie for passing CGC without "studying." Congrats to Heidi and Brooke for the rookie award. Congrats to Dasher and Torie for surfing--my son will love those pics.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww Katie- sorry I didn't get a chance to say goodbye yesterday. DH was ready to go! I think the Isabelle drama more than freaked him out <BG> It was great to get to know you in person better! Brooklyn is adorable and like I said, Dasher wants Heidi to come live with us (I would have no coat to groom then!)

Amanda


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the pictures and congrats to Leslie and Tori. Katie, that Heidi just gets better looking every day! What a cute picture!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda and Kathy - all I can say is WOW - has Dasher grown up to look like one handsome WINNING dog. He's just stunning.

Katie - those are fabulous pictures of Brooklyn - she looks so grown up and poised. And the pictures of Heidi in the sunglasses are so her. Perfect for the one and only!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Some more Tori CGC Testing & Celebration!*

Here are some of Tori in action and then the celebration afterwards!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda,
Loved the video, what fun and loved the ending under the blue table cover! Too funny. It is wonderful that Dasher loves going to the dog shows as he is learning or probably already has learned, they are FUN!! <grin>

Katie,
Great pictures! Love the ones of Heidi in her "shade", she is one hot babe!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leslie,
Huge congratulations again on Tori's title. I loved the story and shows us all how smart this breed is, oh and their owners too. <grin> Tori knew she could do it and she looks so proud as she should.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the photos & video Katie and Amanda. What a great looking group. Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

All of the photos and the video are great. Congratulations to Brooklyn! She looks so grown up. I LOVE her outfit!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori and I had _so much fun_ hanging out w/Katie, Brooklyn (what a sweetheart she is!), Heidi (the coolest "beach babe" at the show. Isn't she adorable in those sunglasses? ), Amanda and Dasher (who is learning all this show "stuff" pretty quickly)

Katie, I love the pix! Thanks for taking the time :wink: to get them posted so quickly.

Amanda, thank you, too, for posting the pix of Tori's testing and celebration, you're an :angel:

Thanks for all the congrats for Tori's special CGC accomplishment. I'm so proud of her! I guess it was kinda funny we passed like we did. Like Amanda posted, I had no idea what all was involved but, I figured the worst that could happen was we wouldn't pass and then I'd know what we needed to work on. Well, she showed me she's one smart little cookie, that's for sure! The woman who was one of the assessors said she'd been watching us a bit during the day and thought to herself that Tori would pass w/no problem. Turns out she was right!

Kathy~ Big congratulations to you on Vallee's wins. She is such a beautiful girl!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A few pics of Katie and Brooklyn showing! I thought it was adorable they were in the ring at the same time unfortunately I didn't catch a shot of you together. I may have it on video but I still have to work on those! I would love to see the two of you at the National in the ring together too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Mama's boy!*

So if you haven't noticed I beyond adore Dasher! But the feeling is very mutual. My husband has gone to the shows with me the last two days and he keeps teasing Dash that is a mommy's boy. I flipped thru a few photos that he took and really saw what he means! Obviously after Dasher's last show of this 4 day weekend (he is an awesome lil baby for still wanting to run and bark and play in the ring!) he needed some more mommy time and took a nap on my lap!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*And Vallee*

This little girl is just amazing and her movement is beautiful! At the show this weekend there were some jokes about how many steps her handler had to take to keep up with her and it was nice for her take him along for the ride. She is out there to show and she goes and goes! He shows her very well as you can tell by the pictures!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow!!! What a fabulous time you all had! I love all the pics and videos. A huge congratulations to the winners. And a huge congratulations to Leslie and Tori! She is one smart girl. And Leslie, you're so brave to attempt the CGC with no practice. Obviously you and Tori have a great bond and she's very well trained. Congratulations everyone!!:clap2:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

More great pictures Amanda. I absolutely adore that one of Dasher asleep on your lap. Such a sweet boy and the smile on your face tells all. David and Vallee look outstanding as usual. 

I have a cute story about David - he one time asked my youngest if she liked him or Vallee better. Being the clever diplomat she was, she answered "I like you best David". Needless to say, he loves telling the story. Now Maya, my youngest, can pick Vallee out from any photo she sees, so she adores her too, but the relationship between Vallee and David is a sight to behold. That girl only has eyes for him and mommy Kathy.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Just catching up on this thread, Congrats to everyone !!!!!

Tori is amazing, wahoo new title!
Vallee is as beautiful as ever! Congrats on the group placement!

Amanda, Dasher man willl chill out, just give it time. He is such a good looking boy, and just remember he is puppy after all, and a HAVANESE puppy. What do you expect? :biggrin1:

Heidi is looking sooo cute in the shades, I love that picture.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Awesome video and pictures!:whoo:
Amanda I just adored seeing Dasher and you in the ring! That must be so much fun!
Katie --it is great to see you in the ring as well--and Brooklyn? Wow! That must be very heart warming to see.She is growing up and looked so professional---Heidi? Oh what a beauty! I still have a thing for her! She is a special girl!

Kathy-Vallee is just gorgeous! I think she is the most beautiful female hav I have ever seen.

Congrats to you all-----:clap2:


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone know if the HCSC be hosting another show this year?


----------

